# Honda Insight?



## cdnutting0625 (9 mo ago)

Hi there, hoping for some opinions on this. Have my eye on a Honda 2010 Insight. Looks good, and is from a Honda dealer, which makes me feel better. Reviews are good; only drawback is that backseat is tight - can fit two in back comfortably, but 3rd would be uncomfortable (raised "child" bump in middle). I really like the car, and it has not been common in the past for me to pick up 4 people. Thoughts?
Thanks in advance for any answers : )


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Well, if you had to pick up 4 riders, they can squeeze in, or choose to cancel.
If you worry about back seat comfort (I don't), you may want to look elsewhere.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

cdnutting0625 said:


> Hi there, hoping for some opinions on this. Have my eye on a Honda 2010 Insight. Looks good, and is from a Honda dealer, which makes me feel better. Reviews are good; only drawback is that backseat is tight - can fit two in back comfortably, but 3rd would be uncomfortable (raised "child" bump in middle). I really like the car, and it has not been common in the past for me to pick up 4 people. Thoughts?
> Thanks in advance for any answers : )


Only thing I would add, is that unhappy/uncomfortable pax = less than 5 stars.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

cdnutting0625 said:


> *Honda Insight?*


In my honest opinion, Honda is one of the better Japanese-made vehicles sold in the states...


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

cdnutting0625 said:


> Hi there, hoping for some opinions on this. Have my eye on a Honda 2010 Insight. Looks good, and is from a Honda dealer, which makes me feel better. Reviews are good; only drawback is that backseat is tight - can fit two in back comfortably, but 3rd would be uncomfortable (raised "child" bump in middle). I really like the car, and it has not been common in the past for me to pick up 4 people. Thoughts?
> Thanks in advance for any answers : )


My mate had one for Uber, was great on gas, and did the job, 
Only concern I have is it’s a bit old, what’s your age limit in your area? It’s now 12years old, my market is 10year limit,


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

How do Honda hybrid batteries fare? A 12 year old hybrid battery could be worrisome. That would be my only concern. Unless it's one of those that you can still run even if the hybrid system isn't functioning optimally. All the new Toyota's pretty much quit altogether if the battery malfunctions.


----------



## gtrplayingman (Sep 15, 2014)

I started UberLyfting in a 2014 Insight. Maintenance was very low and it ran great, very roomy.
Sadly, it was killed by a moron in a pickup truck 3 years in...RIP Insight! Had just 93K miles on it!
For pure gas cars, you can't beat Honda.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

losiglow said:


> How do Honda hybrid batteries fare? A 12 year old hybrid battery could be worrisome. That would be my only concern. Unless it's one of those that you can still run even if the hybrid system isn't functioning optimally. All the new Toyota's pretty much quit altogether if the battery malfunctions.


I'm driving a 2015 Accord Hybrid, 209,000 miles, original battery. No issues. I'm told that the Accord hybrid WILL run even after the battery is completely depleted, just will run on gas all the time. Not sure if this is true for other brands or models.


----------

